# Tiling My Kitchen Backsplash Over Existing Paint - Any Special Prep?



## WoodySoCo (Apr 3, 2011)

Area is already primed and painted with low grade contractor products.

Should I prime with something moisture resistant before tiling the backsplash?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Not needed----if the paint is glossy,scuff sand it first--otherwise just do a nice layout and start tiling.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hugh?:no:Tile over potentially scruffed up semi-gloss oil or latex without thinking twice about it? Praying tile will stick?

Just lick the tiles to hold them or chew lots of gum and stick it to the corners if you have a mesh strip holding squares together. I would not worry for a moment using anything else to stick to substandard paint products that may or may not be sticking to anything, like a tile backing, in the first place.:thumbuplunk em up and mortar. :jester:
Why are we talking about tiling over a painted surface hoping the adhesion layer of the stuff is going to hold? Makes me scratch my head. Perhaps no others. Paint it or tile it. Cannot do both well from my experience or as you change your mind?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

sdsester said:


> Hugh?:no:Tile over potentially scruffed up semi-gloss oil or latex without thinking twice about it? Praying tile will stick?
> 
> Just lick the tiles to hold them or chew lots of gum and stick it to the corners if you have a mesh strip holding squares together. I would not worry for a moment using anything else to stick to substandard paint products that may or may not be sticking to anything, like a tile backing, in the first place.:thumbuplunk em up and mortar. :jester:
> Why are we talking about tiling over a painted surface hoping the adhesion layer of the stuff is going to hold? Makes me scratch my head. Perhaps no others. Paint it or tile it. Cannot do both well from my experience or as you change your mind?



What's up----people come here for answers---If I gave out poor advice 
Please correct it.

But this gibberish is not helpful---only confusing.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm not sure what any of that means either. That's a surprise considering the source is often spot-on. Maybe a little chemical experimentation going on there today?

And WHO is Hugh?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I was confused,too. He's one of my favorite posters---usually a well spring of fine information.

Sdsester---hope you're feeling all right.---Mike---


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

sdsester said:


> Hugh?:no:Tile over potentially scruffed up semi-gloss oil or latex without thinking twice about it? Praying tile will stick?
> 
> Just lick the tiles to hold them or chew lots of gum and stick it to the corners if you have a mesh strip holding squares together. I would not worry for a moment using anything else to stick to substandard paint products that may or may not be sticking to anything, like a tile backing, in the first place.:thumbuplunk em up and mortar. :jester:
> Why are we talking about tiling over a painted surface hoping the adhesion layer of the stuff is going to hold? Makes me scratch my head. Perhaps no others. Paint it or tile it. Cannot do both well from my experience or as you change your mind?


Send me whatever you've been smoking.
If it was a stroke, you're on your own.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

WoodySoCo said:


> Area is already primed and painted with low grade contractor products.
> 
> Should I prime with something moisture resistant before tiling the backsplash?
> 
> ...


Mehhh... Not a big deal. As Mike said, lightly sand the scuff the paint. Thinset. Tile. Grout. 

Get the right thinset - NOT the premixed kind that comes in the bucket.

Just take your time and be careful. You'll do just fine.


----------



## WoodySoCo (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Will run some 80 grit over it and hope I find the 'right' kind of thinset.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Any good modified thinset---I prefer white myself but that's just a personal preference.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Any good modified thinset---I prefer white myself but that's just a personal preference.


How thin/thick do you mix your thinset? I seem to have the best luck when it's right between the consistency of pudding and peanut butter.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's a tough one to answer----I know the sound of my mixer--the resistance as it turns and how easily it comes off the paddle---

Somewhere between pudding and peanut butter----(I always keep a bowl of each next to the mixer:laughing


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> That's a tough one to answer----I know the sound of my mixer--the resistance as it turns and how easily it comes off the paddle---
> 
> Somewhere between pudding and peanut butter----(I always keep a bowl of each next to the mixer:laughing


I forgot to mention that it has to be CHOCOLATE pudding. Any other kind won't work.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm coming to your next tile job.----Chocolate,MMMMmmmmmm.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> I'm coming to your next tile job.----Chocolate,MMMMmmmmmm.


Just how old IS this pudding? It's gray - and it takes like crap!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> Just how old IS this pudding? It's gray - and it takes like crap!


Wrong bucket--Pudding on the LEFT--thinset in the middle--Peanut butter on the right.:laughing:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Wrong bucket--Pudding on the LEFT--thinset in the middle--Peanut butter on the right.:laughing:


YES! A man who gets it! 


Another clue: That thing with the jagged edges & the handle on top is NOT a spoon.


----------

